# 2008 lexus rx350 pull to the right-WHAT PART?



## DAVINCI1 (Mar 16, 2015)

OK, i got a 2008 lexus rx350 that pulls to the right all of a sudden, no impact so im thinking part went through trouble shooting it and tires,cv shafts, ball joints, struts, control arms, excess grease or oil anywhere etc. all good. and it cant be alignment because it just went from normal to not, and the only thing i can see is a lower stabilizer bar link bushing on the drivers side has grease on it and looks bad all others are good. could this cause a sudden change in steering ex. alignment? with steering wheel straight wheels out about 25%ish. any thoughts or help would be greatly appriecated, leaving on a road trip on weds. and need to fix asap.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Bad tire maybe? Sudden steering problems can result from a bad tire.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Do you have electric steering assist? That can do it.
Otherwise, check control arm bushings and for loose wheel lug nuts.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

DAVINCI1 said:


> OK, i got a 2008 lexus rx350 that pulls to the right all of a sudden, no impact so im thinking part *went through trouble shooting it and tires,cv shafts, ball joints, struts, control arms, excess grease or oil anywhere etc.* all good. and it cant be alignment because it just went from normal to not, and the only thing i can see is a lower stabilizer bar link bushing on the drivers side has grease on it and looks bad all others are good. could this cause a sudden change in steering ex. alignment? _with steering wheel straight wheels out about 25%ish. _any thoughts or help would be greatly appriecated, leaving on a road trip on weds. and need to fix asap.


Ayuh,... Was all this testin', 'n checkin' done with the vehicle up in the air on jacks,..??

If not, you've checked, 'n tested nothin',....

'n what does _That_ mean,..?? 25% of What,..??


----------

